# The Lied, Art Song, and Choral Texts Archive



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This will surely be of interest to any fans of classical vocal music... especially on those occasions when you come across a disc of lieder or choral music with which the record label didn't bother to include the text... or translation. I recently came across it on another music forum, and think many members here may be interested:

http://www.recmusic.org/lieder/

_Welcome! The Lied, Art Song, and Choral Texts Archive is a collection of texts used in 100,706 Lieder and other classical art songs (Kunstlieder, mélodies, canzoni, романсы, canciones, liederen, canções, sånger, laulua, písně, piosenki, etc.) as well as in many choral works and other types of classical vocal pieces.
The archive indexes 63,175 texts with 12,758 translations to English, French, Italian, Dutch, German, Spanish, Portuguese, Chinese, and others. The website has frequent updates._

There is also this note:

_Dear visitors,
This project is not funded. I work on it in my spare time. The REC Music Foundation has generously given me server-space, but I have many costs in maintaining and expanding the website. So if you find the information here useful, please consider making a donation. Your gift is greatly appreciated! 
- Emily _

The site appears to be a wonderful and valuable resource. You may even consider contributing if you are an obsessive fan of vocal music such as myself. Every classical song or lieder lover will want this site on their Favorites.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you! I've used it before and was looking for it recently but couldn't remember the name.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Great site.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you. I bookmarked it. Should prove very useful.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you- I also stumbled across the site randomly, forgot to bookmark it and then couldn't find it again until I read this thread. It even has things like Tosti songs, which you would think a Lieder site might consider a bit infra dig (not me, I love Tosti). It's a great discovery.


----------

